# EF-S 35mm F2.8 Macro IS



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 12, 2017)

A great review of Canon EF-S 35mm Macro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT-K0sxNDhU


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 25, 2018)

I've had this lens almost three months now. It just stays on my 80D most of the time for family and fun photography. I think the review linked above downplays too much how well this does for portraits, especially outdoor candid shots of toddlers. And it works for food in restaurants quite nicely too, if that's your thing. And flowers. The little LCD lights are of slight help, but get plenty of attention when shown to friends. Overall the lens is quick, reliable, and very, very light and portable.

Lenses like this make the 80D so easy to bring along all the time.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 25, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> I've had this lens almost three months now. It just stays on my 80D most of the time for family and fun photography. I think the review linked above downplays too much how well this does for portraits, especially outdoor candid shots of toddlers. And it works for food in restaurants quite nicely too, if that's your thing. And flowers. The little LCD lights are of slight help, but get plenty of attention when shown to friends. Overall the lens is quick, reliable, and very, very light and portable.
> 
> Lenses like this make the 80D so easy to bring along all the time.



My wife gave this lens for Christmas last year, not owning any ef-s lenses and wanting to go full frame I kinda thought I would return it. After using though I agree with you it's really great for keeping on your camera for a nice walk around lens. It always goes hiking with us and I use it for pano's, and plant shots, I don't use it much for macro's I got poison oak trying to shoot mushrooms.
View attachment 181735
View attachment 181736
View attachment 181738


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 25, 2018)

Ouch! I've had poison ivy burns on my legs, so I hear you. Yes, you have to get in extremely close for 1:1.
Nice shots! And the landscape adds another dimension to the versatility of the lens.


----------

